

Lost or Stolen Laptops Cost Companies $2.1 Billion Per Year - ccoop
http://venturebeat.com/2010/12/02/the-wikileaks-wake-up-call-lost-or-stolen-laptops-cost-corporations-2-1-billion-per-year/

======
yuvadam
In the context of this discussion it is worth mentioning preyproject.com

From first-hand experience, this project is amazing.

A thief stole my laptop from our office. In less than 24 hours I received all
the necessary information I need so I could call the police, and chase down
the perp.

 _this message was written from said laptop, which is back in my possession_

